# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Bota Po Ndryshon - Faktori Demografik dhe Përhapja e Islamit nëpër Botë!

## fisniku-student

Ështe ky nje dokumentar shkencore i cili permes disa statistikave demografike profetizon nje te ardhme nje ndryshim drastik ne popullsin boterore.

Evropa eshte ne plakje e siper, mesatarisht normen e lindshmeris ne evrop sipas vitit 2007 e kemi 1.3 




http://<a href="http://www.youtube.c..._embedded#</a>



Sipas ketij dokumentari eshte emigracioni qe e zbut kete kriz te natalitetit ne evrop, ky emigracion konsiderohet ai musliman dhe i cili me hapa gjigand permes natalitetit kontstant ne rritje, parashikohet qe disa shtete te evropes si Franca, Anglia, Belgjika, Holanda, Italia, Gjermania brenda nje periudhe shekujsh te  nderrojn kulture dhe identitet dhe te marrin primatin e nje identiteti islam.

Ju ftoj ta shikoni kete dokumentar i cili eshte i titruar ne shqip.

----------


## gerrard73

Kemi diskutuar te pakten per nje vit per kete dokumentar, tani u zgjove ti.
Eshte nje dokumentar i kishes protestante amerikane qe u ben thirrje besimtareve te ngrihen kundr islamikeve. Natyrisht qe problemi ne thelb qendron, edhe se shifrat nuk jane reale.
Nuk besoj se Amerika do te prese qe Europa te pushtohet nga askush , ashtu si nuk priti te pushtohej nga nazizmi(homologu i perkryer i islamizmit).

----------


## MIRIAM

> Kemi diskutuar te pakten per nje vit per kete dokumentar, tani u zgjove ti.
> Eshte nje dokumentar i kishes protestante amerikane qe u ben thirrje besimtareve te ngrihen kundr islamikeve. Natyrisht qe problemi ne thelb qendron, edhe se shifrat nuk jane reale.
> Nuk besoj se Amerika do te prese qe Europa te pushtohet nga askush , ashtu si nuk priti te pushtohej nga nazizmi(homologu i perkryer i islamizmit).


Edhe une shpresoj qe intelegjenca do bej dicka ,se mos vet nese planet e islamikeve realizohen :i terbuar: ,vajza apo mbesa ime do detyrohen te vishen me ferexhe :perqeshje:

----------


## xherir

eshte e parashikushme qe deri ne vitin 2050 evropa te jet e mbushur me musliman..
 ole ole ole ole ole oleeeeeeee oooooo ooo ooooo

----------


## xherir

> Edhe une shpresoj qe intelegjenca do bej dicka ,se mos vet nese planet e islamikeve realizohen,vajza apo mbesa ime do detyrohen te vishen me ferexhe


jojo askush nuk e detyron mos ki dert vetem nqs ka deshir vet ta vnon shamin apo ferexhen..

nese mendon se ja imponon dikush ateher dihet se imponimi nuk zgat shumee..

----------


## fisniku-student

> Edhe une shpresoj qe intelegjenca do bej dicka ,se mos vet nese planet e islamikeve realizohen,vajza apo mbesa ime do detyrohen te vishen me ferexhe


Realisht kete dert mos e ke, sepse nje mas e madhe e popullsis do zhduket nga vetetja, pasi qe vendosin te mos lindin dhe te merren me homoseksualizem :shkelje syri: 

Keshtu qe kjo eshte me e mundshmja per ty :perqeshje:

----------


## fisniku-student

> Kemi diskutuar te pakten per nje vit per kete dokumentar, tani u zgjove ti.
> Eshte nje dokumentar i kishes protestante amerikane qe u ben thirrje besimtareve te ngrihen kundr islamikeve. Natyrisht qe problemi ne thelb qendron, edhe se shifrat nuk jane reale.
> Nuk besoj se Amerika do te prese qe Europa te pushtohet nga askush , ashtu si nuk priti te pushtohej nga nazizmi(homologu i perkryer i islamizmit).


Djalo ne keso zhvillime demografike nuk vendos as amerika e as arabia, por vendos Dikush qe pa vullnetin e Tij nuk behet asgjë dhe Ai eshte Krijuesi i ketyre krijesave qe bejne keto ndryshime.

Amerika dhe te gjithe ata qe i perlyejn te mbrendshmet nga derti i kesaj qeshtje, le ta kuptojn se nje ndryshim i till vjen nga degjenerimi i tyre dhe jo nga morali i dikujt tjeter.

----------


## gerrard73

Do te vije dita shume shpejt, qe anijet amerikane do te mbushen me musliman nga e gjithe Europa dhe me ane te forces do te riatdhesohen ne vendet arabe. Kjo do te vleje edhe per ata qe kane lindur ne Europe. 
Une do te isha shume i prokupuar nese nuk do te flitej per kete problem, nga momenti qe Bota e Cilivizuar vazhdon te flase, do te thote se jane te vetedishem per rrezikun qe na kanoset.  Gjerat kane filluar te ndryshojne bile ne menyre mjaft radikale. Me vjen jashtezakonisht keq per viktimat e 11 shtatorit, por sakrifica e tyre vlejti per te na hapur syte te gjithe neve per rrezikun qe na kanoset. 
Miriam me lart, shqetesohet per faktin se neser femijet tane do te jene te detyruar te mbulojne koken, apo nuk do te jene te lire.  Kjo do te ndodhte sikur islamiket te ishin maxhorance, ashtu si ndodh ne te gjitha ato vende ku jane maxhorance. Forcat demokratike kane fituar kunder te gjitha ideologjive shkaterruse, dhe do te fitojne edhe kunder islamizmit. Bile po t'a shikojme nga nje kendveshtrim tjeter, fitorja do te jete me e lehte se kunder nazizmit, per faktin se nazizmi ishte pjelle autoktone. Me islamizmin eshte fare e lehte, mjafton t'a godisesh rende dhe t'a riatdhesosh ne shkretetire.

----------


## MIRIAM

> Realisht kete dert mos e ke, sepse nje mas e madhe e popullsis do zhduket nga vetetja, pasi qe vendosin te mos lindin dhe te merren me homoseksualizem
> 
> Keshtu qe kjo eshte me e mundshmja per ty


Specifikohu,cka te bej homoseksualizmi me ate qe thashe me larte??!!
Ose cka te bej homoseksualizmi me mua?!!!

----------


## MIRIAM

> Do te vije dita shume shpejt, qe anijet amerikane do te mbushen me musliman nga e gjithe Europa dhe me ane te forces do te riatdhesohen ne vendet arabe. Kjo do te vleje edhe per ata qe kane lindur ne Europe. 
> Une do te isha shume i prokupuar nese nuk do te flitej per kete problem, nga momenti qe Bota e Cilivizuar vazhdon te flase, do te thote se jane te vetedishem per rrezikun qe na kanoset.  Gjerat kane filluar te ndryshojne bile ne menyre mjaft radikale. Me vjen jashtezakonisht keq per viktimat e 11 shtatorit, por sakrifica e tyre vlejti per te na hapur syte te gjithe neve per rrezikun qe na kanoset. 
> Miriam me lart, shqetesohet per faktin se neser femijet tane do te jene te detyruar te mbulojne koken, apo nuk do te jene te lire.  Kjo do te ndodhte sikur islamiket te ishin maxhorance, ashtu si ndodh ne te gjitha ato vende ku jane maxhorance. Forcat demokratike kane fituar kunder te gjitha ideologjive shkaterruse, dhe do te fitojne edhe kunder islamizmit. Bile po t'a shikojme nga nje kendveshtrim tjeter, fitorja do te jete me e lehte se kunder nazizmit, per faktin se nazizmi ishte pjelle autoktone. Me islamizmin eshte fare e lehte, mjafton t'a godisesh rende dhe t'a riatdhesosh ne shkretetire.


Po ,por eshte momenti i fundit kur duhet  te veprojne .

----------


## gerrard73

> Po ,por eshte momenti i fundit kur duhet  te veprojne .


Veprimet kane filluar te jene konkrete. Ne parlamentin francez u votua me unanimitet per ndalimin e perxhes ne te gjitha vendet publike, praktikisht mund te mbahet vetem ne shtepi. Ne Hollande, ne pak vite Partia per Liri e Geert Wilders eshte duke shkuar ne qeveri. Forcat anti-islamike ne te gjithe Europen jane duke marre konsensusin e popullit.  E majta europiana, me relativizmin e saje midioker pothuajse ka vdekur. Pamvarsisht nga kriza e madhe ekonomike, ne te gjithe vendet europiane ne qeveri eshte e djathta.

----------


## f.Tahiri

*shikone ket video prej min te 6:20-7:28*

----------


## Disa

_Islami po shkone perpara!_

----------


## fisniku-student

> Do te vije dita shume shpejt, qe anijet amerikane do te mbushen me musliman nga e gjithe Europa dhe me ane te forces do te riatdhesohen ne vendet arabe. Kjo do te vleje edhe per ata qe kane lindur ne Europe. 
> Une do te isha shume i prokupuar nese nuk do te flitej per kete problem, nga momenti qe Bota e Cilivizuar vazhdon te flase, do te thote se jane te vetedishem per rrezikun qe na kanoset.  Gjerat kane filluar te ndryshojne bile ne menyre mjaft radikale. Me vjen jashtezakonisht keq per viktimat e 11 shtatorit, por sakrifica e tyre vlejti per te na hapur syte te gjithe neve per rrezikun qe na kanoset. 
> Miriam me lart, shqetesohet per faktin se neser femijet tane do te jene te detyruar te mbulojne koken, apo nuk do te jene te lire.  Kjo do te ndodhte sikur islamiket te ishin maxhorance, ashtu si ndodh ne te gjitha ato vende ku jane maxhorance. Forcat demokratike kane fituar kunder te gjitha ideologjive shkaterruse, dhe do te fitojne edhe kunder islamizmit. Bile po t'a shikojme nga nje kendveshtrim tjeter, fitorja do te jete me e lehte se kunder nazizmit, per faktin se nazizmi ishte pjelle autoktone. Me islamizmin eshte fare e lehte, mjafton t'a godisesh rende dhe t'a riatdhesosh ne shkretetire.




Oj shqipe 

Kjo amerika nese deshiron kete rend demografie , ateher le ta pirdh veten nga kontinenti amerikan sepse nuk eshte perpos se nje Koloni Angleze ne amerik.

Edhe tjetra, nuk eshte kaq leht te improvizohet me masa kaq te medha njerzish sepse vetem me sistem hitleri mund te kryesh pune sepse perndryshe ne kete kohe demokracie vetem mund ti hash thojt e gishtave dhe te shikosh realitetin.

Poashtu edhe nje fakt shum i rendesishem ia vlen te potencohet, cfar do te ndodhte me masen autoktone (qoft gjermane, franceze, britaneze etj) qe jan dhe behen musliman??!!- edhe ndaj ketyre represion hitlerian ?

----------


## fisniku-student

> Specifikohu,cka te bej homoseksualizmi me ate qe thashe me larte??!!
> Ose cka te bej homoseksualizmi me mua?!!!


I permenda keto dy faktor per faktin se ndaj ketyre duhet te kete frik me shum bota jo muslimane dhe te mos ia keni dertin islamit dhe shamiave te muslimaneve sepse nuk eshte frika ne kete rast.

Ju duhet te keni frik nga nataliteti i ulet qe po ju zhduk dita dites dhe poashtu duhet te keni frik nga homoseksualizmi i cili poashtu po e atakon me te madhe boten e krishtere, dhe sigurisht qe homoseksualizmi eshte ajo qe e stagnon direkt zhvillimin e nje populli dhe keshtu shkohet drejt zhdukjes.

D.m.th existon mundesia qe pa pasur kurfar kontakti me islamin ju te zhdukeni nga keta faktor qe permenda dhe keto te dy faktor duhet te ju shqetesojn me se shumti.

Te mos e permendim edhe faktorin tjeter qe jo pak eshte duke ndikuar ne stagnim dhe ky eshte : *Faktori Adoptimit*, ku sot shum familje dhe gra jo muslimane nuk deshirojn te lindin dhe ta prishin vijen e trupit, por e marrin femijen te gatshem dhe e adoptojn. 

D.m.th nese shkohet sipas ketij sistemi ka gjasa qe edhe permes gjakut te humbni origjinalitetin sepse nese shkohet sipas kesaj menyre duke adoptuar femije dhe jo me lind , ateher humb origjina e asaj familje dhe keshtu del nje gjak i ri .

----------


## fisniku-student

*France -  Fushat kunder lindjes se femijeve “No kids"* 

_"40 arsye për të mos bërë fëmijë"_

Bërja nënë konsiderohet tradicionalisht si gëzimi më i madh në jetën e një gruaje. Po se çfarë çmimi duhet të paguajnë gratë që bëhen nëna, për këtë nuk flet askush




Një libër që thyen tabunë e fëmijëve shokon Francën. A janë fëmijët skllavopronarë që shkatërrojnë lidhjen e çiftit?

Fëmijët janë dhuratë e zotit, thuhet në shumë kultura të botës. Dhe bërja nënë konsiderohet tradicionalisht si gëzimi më i madh në jetën e një gruaje. Po se çfarë çmimi duhet të paguajnë gratë që bëhen nëna, për këtë nuk flet askush asnjë fjalë. Në vendet e industrializuara, ku gratë kanë sot mundësi dhe mjete që të bëjnë fëmijë vetëm kur duan, po shtohen gjithnjë e më tepër çiftet pa fëmijë që bëjnë reklamë për veten. Motoja e tyre është jo childless "jo pa fëmijë", por childfree "të lirë nga fëmijët". Çifte të tilla duan të jetojnë pa shqetësimet që sjellin me vete fëmijët dhe për këtë për ta po ndërtohen komplekse turistike speciale apo lagje luksoze në të cilat motoja është: No kids!

Kjo modë e re, e cila është e përhapur sidomos të zonat anglo-saksone, po përfshin tani edhe Francën, në një kohë që i gjithë vendi është përfshirë nga ethet e bebeve qëkurse është bërë e njohur se ajo zë vendin e parë në Evropë sa u përket lindjeve të fëmijëve. Sipas statistikave kuota e lindshmërisë në vitin 2006 ishte mbi dy fëmijë për grua. Ajo që e importoi këtë modë në Francë është Corinne Maier, e cila ka botuar librin provokativ "No kids - 40 arsye për të mos bërë fëmijë".

*Thyerja e një tabuje*

Shkrimtarja Corinne Maier bën thirrje për rezistencë dhe sjell për këtë arsye të forta: "Argumenti i parë për të mos bërë fëmijë është, se lindja e fëmijëve na detyron të bindemi, të përshtatemi, sepse kështu e kërkon shoqëria.

Kush ka fëmijë nuk i përballon dot ethet e blerjeve, sepse që t'i bëjmë të lumtur fëmijët ne duhet t'u blejmë atyre shumë gjëra, ose të paktën për këtë mundohen të na bindin. Po ashtu, kush ka fëmijë duhet të sillet mirë, sepse askush nuk ka parë ndonjëherë prindër që të hedhin bomba për të rregulluar botën. Pra shoqëria kërkon prej nesh që të bëjmë fëmijë në mënyrë që të integrohemi mirë në shoqëri, për të përmbushur detyrimet tona, ndër të cilat bën pjesë gjoja edhe sjellja e fëmijëve në jetë, të cilët do të bëhen më vonë qytetarë paqësorë dhe të përshtatur."

*Fëmijët - skllavopronarë që shkatërrojnë lidhjen e çiftit*

Me veprën e saj “No kids" Corinne Maier synon t'i çjerrë maskën shoqërisë dhe sjell për këtë edhe 39 arsye të tjera. P.sh.: Fëmijët shkatërrojnë lidhjen e çiftit. Në rast se dy të dashuruar bëjnë fëmijë, atëherë pasioni romantik merr fund për një kohë të gjatë. Fëmijët janë skllavopronarë, që u shkaktojnë prindërve shumë punë dhe nuk ua shpërblejnë asnjëherë me të vërtetë. Apo ai që ka fëmijë, sillet shumë shpesh si çilimi.

Corinne Maier kundërshton energjikisht në librin e saj kultin që mbizotëron në shoqëri për fëmijët dhe përbuzjen me të cilën shoqëria reagon ndaj atyre çifteve që vendosin të mos lindin fëmijë. Me librin e saj të shkruar në formë pamfleti ajo ka thyer padyshim një tabu. Në forume të ndryshme interneti janë ndezur diskutime të zjarrta. Ka gra që shkruajnë se sa barrë e rëndë janë për to fëmijët, të cilët i kanë lindur jo se donin, por sepse familja, miqtë apo fqinjët thuajse i kishin detyruar për këtë me këmbënguljen e tyre.

*Diskutime kontroverse në Francë*

Që kjo temë nuk është korrekte nga pikëpamja politike, dëshmojnë reagimet e mediave në recensionet e të cilave ky libër është kritikuar pa masë duke i rekomanduar publikut që të mos e lexojë. Por pas tezave provokative dhe pllakative të autores Corinne Maier ka edhe një sërë gjërash që të bëjnë të mendosh. P.sh.: në vendet e industrializuara barra e fëmijëve bie në radhë të parë në shpatullat e nënave. Kjo do të thotë se kërkesat e fëmijës janë në radhë të parë dhe ato të nënës në vend të fundit, pra që gratë me fëmijë humbasin thuajse çdo të drejtë për një jetë sipas kokës së tyre.

Corinne Maier e di mirë këtë, sepse është vetë nënë e dy fëmijëve në moshën e adoleshencës. "Në librin tim ka shumë gjëra që lidhen me mua dhe me përvojën time si një nënë, që do t'i bëjë të gjitha sa më mirë. Kur po shkruaja librin më ra në sy se sa shumë bëj unë për fëmijët e mi duke qëndruar në shtëpi dhe duke i marrë të gjitha gjërat shumë për zemër. Sot përpiqem të sillem ndryshe. Për vite të tëra u kam ndihmuar fëmijëve për të bërë detyrat e shtëpisë, gjë që më ka lodhur dhe nervozuar pa masë. Sot nuk e bëj më këtë dhe kjo ma bën jetën më të lehtë. Dhe notat e tyre nuk kanë ndryshuar, tek e fundit nuk duhet t'i marrësh të gjitha gjërat kaq seriozisht." - sqaron autorja.

Mesogruaja nuk e ka për herë të parë që provokon me librat e saj. Para disa vjetësh ajo botoi librin “Mirësevjen dembelizëm", në të cilin bën thirrje që në punë të bësh vetëm gjërat më të domosdoshme dhe që pjesën tjetër të kohës në punë ta kalosh duke bërë gjëra të bukura. Ky libër u shndërrua shumë shpejt në një bestseller.

----------


## ramazan_it

Selam alejkum vëllau Fisniku-student, a don me va mbushë mendjen këtyre, e kotë është se ato janë si ai Gomari në ëndër ( ujku e kishte ngrënë gjer në gjysmë, kurse gomari pëshpërite se ndoshta jem në ëndër ), edhe këta njëjtë janë, bile ma zi. A e sheh se kanë një urrejtje të jashtme që dmth se shihet se si shprehen, kurse për urrejtjen e tyre na tregun shumë mirë All-llahu s.v.t. :

" Ai është që juve ju bëri zëvendësues në Tokë, e kush nuk besoi, të keqen e mosbesimit e ka kundër vetes; *dhe mosbesimi i jobesimtarëve nuk u shton tjetër te Zoti i tyre vetëm se urrejtje të fortë* dhe jobesimtarëve nuk u shton tjetër, mosbesimi i tyre vetëm se dëshpërim."


Dhe për talljen e tyre:

" E kur Ne ua dhurojmë njerëzve mëshirën pasi t'i ketë goditur e keqja (skamja), kur qe, ata u bëjnë hile argumenteve tona. Thuaj: "All-llahu është më i shpejti në ndëshkim". S'ka dyshim, përcjellësit tanë (melaiket) regjistrojnë atë që po thurni ju."

Na mjafton All-llahu se injoprantët do të kenë një dënim të dhimbshëm  se ata asgjë s'mund të bëjnë askujt, bile edhe veten e tyre skanë mundësi me e mbrojur, All-llhu na rruajtë nga injorantët. 

Selam alejkum.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Çdo vit, vendet e BE-së pranojnë dhjetëra mijëra qytetarë të ri Musliman*



Çdo vit, vendet e BE-së pranojnë dhjetëra mijëra qytetarëve të ri. Sipas, analizave statistikore të EuroStatit, Bashkimi Evropian çdo vit merr më shumë se 600.000 qytetarë të ri.

Natyrisht, këtu bëhet fjalë për emigrantë të huaj. Gjithashtu, sipas EuroStatit, qytetarët e ri të Bashkimit Evropian vijnë kryesisht nga vendet muslimane. Edhe pse ende nuk është bërë analiza për vitin 2009, sipas treguesit statistikor Eurostat, Marokenët dhe turqit e përbëjnë numrin më të madh të qytetarëve të ri të BE-së.

Në vitin 2008, 64.000 Maroken, 50.000 turq, 23 000 algjerianë dhe 22 000 irakian kanë pranuar shtetësinë e disa vendeve të Bashkimit Evropian. Natyrisht, Franca, Gjermania, Britania e Madhe dhe Italia janë vendet që marrin shumicën e emigrantëve muslimanë. Numrin me të madh te shtetasve të ri në Gjermani e përbëjnë turqit, siç janë marokenët në Francë dhe Itali.

Sipas këtyre statistikave, çdo vit Bashkimi Evropian merr rreth 150.000 qytetarë të ri muslimanë.

----------


## fisniku-student

* Kisha koptase zbulon shifrat ditore të të konvertuarve në Islam*



Një material audio i publikuar në internet zbulon ankthin e madh që mbretëron në ambientet e Kishës Ortodokse në Egjipt për shkak të shtimit në rritje e sipër të atyre që braktisin Krishterimin dhe përqafojnë Islamin, gjë e perceptuar nga të krishterët si rrezik për Krishterimin.


Materiali audio dokumenton një takim të veçantë të një pjese të udhëheqësisë së Këshillit të Shenjte pranë Kishës Ortodokse në zonën Kajroja e Madhe, të cilët shprehin shqetësimin e madh që kanë nga rastet e “dezertimit” në mjediset e krishtere dhe konvertimin e tyre në Islam. Sipas tyre çështja nuk ka të bëjë me një grup të thjeshte dhe të pa peshë të shoqërisë së krishtere.


*100 raste ditore*

Sipas anëtarëve në fjalë, shifra e të konvertuarve në Islam për çdo ditë kalon 100-in, duke shprehur njëkohësisht edhe rezervën e tyre ndaj storieve të (trilluara të) kidnapimit të vajzave dhe zonjave të krishtera vetëm e vetëm për ta injoruar këtë të vërtetë. Po kështu ata përmendin se konvertimi nuk është vetëm individual porse në Kajro në shumë zona konvertimi bëhet kolektiv, familjar, duke nënvizuar se “operacioni i konvertimit shënon shifra që mendja nuk i kap dot.”


*Ekzistenca e krishtere në pikëpyetje*

Pjesëmarrësit e takimit rrezik të madh e shohin shtimin e të konvertuarve, sidomos të atyre nga gjinia femërore, e që janë nga shtresa të shkolluara, e madje edhe nga vet ambientet kishtare. Kisha – shtojnë ata- tregon kujdes maksimal ndaj familjeve që ndonjë prej anëtarëve të tyre ka kaluar në Islam për të penguar edhe kalimin e të tjerëve. Madje edhe është formuar komision brenda vet Këshillit për të penguar konvertimin në Islam.
Anëtarët e takimit i frikësohen shumë rritjes dhe vazhdimit duke vënë në pah se kjo gjendje pas tre shekujsh Krishterimin do ta zhdukë tërësisht nga Egjipti, ndaj edhe kanë formuar Këshilla të veçantë për tu ballafaquar me këtë rrezik. /www.islammemo.cc/

----------


## fisniku-student

*Islami është bërë feja e dytë më e madhe pas Krishterimit në Gjermani*



Islami është bërë feja e dytë më e madhe pas Krishterimit në Gjermani me 2.9 - 3.0 milionë anëtarët e saj me origjinë të huaj. Sot në Gjermani gjenden shumë muslimanë, kryesisht nga Kosova, Maqedonia, Shqipëria, Algjeria, Bosnja-Hercegovina, Jordania, Iraku, Libani, Maroku, Pakistani, Republikat Turke, Tunizia, Turqia dhe Afganistani.

Emri: Republika Federale e Gjermanisë
Kryeqytet: Berlini
Sipërfaqe: 357,021.00 km2
Popullsia: 83,029,536 (korrik 2001)
Gjuha: Gjermanisht
Feja: Protestant 38%, Katolik 34%, Musliman 1.8%, të tjerë 26.3%

*"NËSE ISLAM DO TË THOTË NËNSHTRIM NDAJ ZOTIT, NE JETOJMË DHE VDESIM TË GJITHË NË ISLAM".* (Goethe)

Islami është bërë feja e dytë më e madhe pas Krishterimit në Gjermani me 2.9 - 3.0 milionë anëtarët e saj me origjinë të huaj. Sot në Gjermani gjenden shumë muslimanë, kryesisht nga Kosova, Maqedonia, Shqipëria, Algjeria, Bosnja-Hercegovina, Jordania, Iraku, Libani, Maroku, Pakistani, Republikat Turke, Tunizia, Turqia dhe Afganistani. Vlerësohet se shifra e muslimanëve gjerman është rreth 250.000. Diversiteti i grupeve dhe i organizatave islame që pretendojnë të jenë përfaqësuesit zyrtarë të Islamit në Gjermani e kanë përforcuar këtë pamje. Në anën tjetër, ata kanë themeluar një infrastrukturë funksionale të madhe dhe të pranueshme islame. Ashtu si edhe në vendet e tjera evropiane, edhe për Gjermaninë vlen ajo që prania e Islamit si një dukuri e qartë ka ardhur kryesisht nëpërmjet emigracionit të muslimanëve nga Turqia, Afrika Veriore dhe Ballkani.

Vitet e fundit praktika e Islamit për “shoqërinë e shumicës” ka qenë pak a shumë e “padukshme”; muslimanët sot gjithnjë e më shumë po kërkojnë të drejtën e tyre për të praktikuar fenë e tyre hapur dhe i artikulojnë interesat e tyre nëpërmjet ndërtimit të xhamive, të qendrave islame, duke festuar festat e tyre fetare etj. Duke qenë se një numër i madh muslimanësh vendosin të qëndrojnë në Gjermani përgjithmonë, çështja e bashkekzistencës së kristianëve dhe muslimanëve fiton një rëndësi edhe më të madhe. Në lidhje me këtë çështje, zhvillimet socio-ekonomike dhe politike në Gjermani në këto vitet e fundit nuk duhen anashkaluar, pasi këto janë shkak i politikës së imigrimit, politikës së jashtme, politikës së punës dhe politikës sociale – dhe kështu interaksionet midis shoqërisë pritëse dhe shoqërisë imigruese. Në këtë aspekt, bashkimi i Gjermanisë në 1990 shënoi fillimin e një kapitulli të ri në historinë e imigrimit në Gjermani. Për grupet, Islami shërben si një mjet identifikimi. Ndërkohë që muslimanët vendosen gjithnjë e më shumë në Gjermani, konsolidojnë strukturën e tyre organizative dhe i artikulojnë kërkesat e veta me anë të organizatave, interes i publikut gjerman për subjektin “Islami dhe Muslimanët në Gjermani”, është rritur. Studimet e bëra deri tani kanë qenë zakonisht të fokusuara në organizimin sociologjik të Islamit. Ndërsa subjekte si përjashtimi social dhe diskriminimi fetar nuk e kanë tërhequr aspak vëmendjen. Arsye për këtë mund të jetë fakti se diskriminimi kundër imigrantëve në Gjermani shihet deri diku i lidhur ngushtë me origjinën etnike ose vendin e origjinës së minoritetit në fjalë. Me pamshmërinë në rritje të Islamit në Gjermani në këto vitet e fundit, që e shfaq veten me ndërtimin e xhamive dhe në një farë mënyre në shoqërinë pritëse vërehet një frikë e infiltrimit të huaj, gjë që i bën tendencat e reja drejt përjashtimit edhe më të dallueshme.


*Takimi i parë me Islamin*

Në përgjithësi mendohet se Islami për herë të parë në Gjermani erdhi me imigrimin e lidhur me punën. Megjithatë, muslimanët kanë jetuar në Gjermani për më shumë se 380 vjet. Natyrisht që këta ishin grupe shumë të vogla dhe që luajtën një rol minor. Së pari, me bumin ekonomik të viteve 1950 dhe me rezultimin e nevojës për të kompensuar boshllëkun në tregun e brendshëm të punës me punëtorë të huaj, muslimanët erdhën në Gjermani në shifra të larta.
Njëkohësisht, shoqëria gjermane duhet të përballej me një fenomen të ri: bashkimi familjar. Pra, pasojat sociale të migrimit që deri në atë kohë ishin lënë pas dore.
Përveç muslimanëve të ardhur nga Turqia, Maroku dhe Tunizia për punë duke filluar që në vitet 1960, nga një numër shtetesh në vitet 1970 nisi një valë e re migrimi. Shumë njerëz largoheshin nga vende në luftë si Libani, Palestina, Afganistani dhe Algjeria drejt Gjermanisë. Në vitet 1980 kemi refugjatë nga Irani dhe kurdë irakianë dhe turq. Me shpërbërjen e BS-së dhe me luftën civile në ish-Jugosllavi, popullsia muslimane u rrit në fillimin e viteve 1990. Emigrantët nga Bosnja-Hercegovina u bënë grupi i dytë më i madh musliman pas turqve.
Në Gjermani, qytetaria është një çështje origjine, jus sanguinis, gjaku, më shumë se jus solis, princip territorial – dhe trashëgohet brez pas brezi. Edhe pse politika kufizuese për emigrantët është e njëjtë për të gjithë, emigrantët nga Italia, Spanja, Portugalia dhe Greqia, si qytetarë të BE-së, nuk preken nga këto rregulla restriktive. Si rrjedhojë, grupi i dytë gëzon lehtësira burokratike, pjesëmarrje në votimet vendore dhe liri lëvizjeje brenda për brenda territorit të BE-së.


*Ku jetojnë muslimanët?*

Popullsia emigrante muslimane në Gjermani zakonisht jeton në qendrat urbane. Përqendrimi në këto qytete ka të bëjë me afërsinë e vendeve të punës, aeroportet etj. Për pasojë ndodhi një lloj getizimi, së pari në qytetet e mëdha, në të cilat numri i të huajve, sidomos turq, i kaloi mijërat. Xhamitë dhe dyqanet e muslimanëve u përqendruan kryesisht në këto zona. Kështu që, popullsia muslimane u bë e dukshme. Sot për sot turqit janë grupi më i madh i muslimanëve në Gjermani (dhe njëkohësisht grupi më i madh emigrues) me 70.2 për qind, pasuar nga muslimanët nga Bosnja-Hercegovina, Irani, Afganistani, Libani, Maroku, Pakistani dhe Tunizia.

Tabela 1: Popullsia e huaj nga vende islame në Gjermani, 1995

Vendet Pop. në 1989 Pop. në 1995 Pop. në 1997
Afganistani 22,500 58,500 66,385
Algjeria 5,900 17,700 17,499
Bosnja-Hercegovina 316,00 281,380
Irani 81,300 107,000 111,100
Iraku 4,900 16,700 27,200
Jordania 10,400 12,200 11,878
Libani 30,100 54,800 55,904
Maroku 61,800 81,900 83,904
Pakistani 19,700 36,900 38,527
Tunizia 24,300 26,400 25,394
Turqia 1,612,600 2,014,300 2,107,426
Republikat turke 16,400 25,600

Vendi i origjinës Përqindja (Popullsia totale e Muslimanëve:
3,000,000 bashkë me muslimanët gjerman)

Turqi 70.2
Iran 3.7
Marok 2.7
Tunizi 0.8
Pakistan 1.2
Vende të tjera 14.6
Musliman gjerman 5.0


*Xhami të reja në Gjermani*




Në Gjermani, ndërtimi i xhamive është një detyrë e re. Në kontrast me bashkësitë çifute dhe të krishtera, komunitetet muslimnane në të gjithë vendin filluan vonë të dizajnonin objektet e tyre të adhurimit. Shumë emigrantë, më parë të quajtur “Gastarbeiter” (punëtorë të ardhur), e kanë kuptuar se nuk do të kthehen në vendin e tyre të origjinës, siç mendohej në tri dekadat e fundit, por që do të qëndrojnë përherë aty. Si pasojë, shumë muslimanë duan t’i lënë xhamitë e sajuara, që deri më sot numërohen deri në 2900 në Gjermani, dhe të kalojnë në xhami të reja më të përshtatshme. Edhe pse Islami është feja me rritjen më të shpejtë në Gjermani, në lidhje me xhamitë duhet marrë parasysh fakti se ata janë minoritet fetar. Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore deri në fillimin e 1990 ishin ndërtuar vetëm tre Qendra Islame. Ato mund të gjenden edhe sot në Aachen, Hamburg dhe Munich. Procesi i planifikimit të tyre nisi në vitet e 50-ta. Këto xhami janë të parat xhami të vërteta (dhe jo pseudo-xhami si ato të shekullit 19), dhe sfondi etnik i komuniteteve është pak a shumë heterogjene. Një valë e dytë xhamish u ndërtua para dhjetë vjetësh. Në 1992, një komunitet turk në Pforzheim përuroi një xhami në stilin osman, me kube të madhe dhe me minare. Tre vjet më vonë, në Mannheim, u përfundua edhe një xhami tjetër turke, e cila është ende më e madhja në Gjermani, me kapacitet të rregullt për 2500 besimtarë. Mund të shihet se xhamitë e brezit të parë janë shumë të larmishme në stilin dhe gjuhën arkitekturore, ndërsa xhamitë e ndërtuara më vonë i përshtaten pak a shumë stilit tradicional të arkitekturës osmane. Megjithatë, meqenëse bumi i ndërtimit nuk ka për t’u ndalur herët, mund të pritet që xhamitë e së ardhmes së afërt do të tregohen më origjinale dhe inovative dhe do të shprehin unicitetin e tyre në diasporën e larmishme.


*Arsimimi-Gjermani: Vlerat islame do të mësohen në shkollat gjermane*

Integrimi gjithashtu përfshin edhe mundësinë e mësimit të fesë tënde, kjo është motoja pas lëvizjes për futjen e mësim-besimit islam në shkollat e Gjermanisë. Sipas autoriteteve në Berlin, qyteti me popullsinë më të madhe turke, rreth 17 përqind e nxënësve turq në kryeqytet ndjekin shkollat Kur’anore, zakonisht pas shkolle. Tre milionë muslimanët e Gjermanisë, shumica nga Turqia, ia kalojnë me 1/3 muslimanëve në Francë dhe po ashtu janë tri herë më shumë se ata në Britani. Prapëseprapë, shumë besojnë se muslimanët gjermanë janë më pak të integruar në shoqërinë mikpritëse se ata në Britani dhe Francë.
Me rreth 600.000 muslimanë në moshë shkollore shumë ekspertë thonë se më shumë duhet bërë në këtë drejtim. Sot është një imperativ që mësimet islame të jepen në shkolla. Kjo do të thotë se nxënësit muslimanë do të ndjehen më rehat në shkollat e tyre dhe në Gjermani. Shumë shtete nën sistemin federal të edukimit po bëjnë hapa përpara në drejtim të futjes së Islamit nëpër shkolla si një alternativë ndaj shkollave në xhami. Në Bavari (Bayern), ku feja është e detyrueshme në shkolla, shteti ka ofruar disa orë mësimi të Islamit në gjuhën turke nën një marrëveshje me qeverinë turke. Por kjo do të zgjerohet me mësime në gjuhën gjermane.
Jo të gjitha shtetet janë të gatshme për një alternativë të tillë. Megjithatë, nevoja për t’u dhënë muslimanëve një arsimim të bazuar mbi vlera fetare pranohet nga të gjithë.
Që nga shtatori i vitit 2002 në shkollat e Berlinit ka filluar mësim-besimi i fesë islame vetëm në dy shkollat elementare, por pritet që të zgjerohet edhe në 20 shkolla të tjera.
Gjermanishtja është bërë gjuha e parë e muslimanëve që jetojnë në Gjermani, qofshin ata arabë, turq, apo boshnjakë. Ndërkohë, Unioni i Qendrave Kulturore Islame ka siguruar për nxënësit e vet mësimet e shkollave kur’anore në gjuhën gjermane. Ky union botoi kohët e fundit edhe versionin në gjuhën gjermane të Ilmihalit, një manual lutjesh, për t’u përdorur në këto shkolla. Interesi për shërbimet fetare në gjuhën gjermane është në rritje e sipër. Gjermanishtja luan rol shumë të rëndësishëm sidomos në bashkësitë me jo turqishtfolës, dhe gjithashtu në organizatat e mëdha islame gjermane, ku tashmë gjermanishtja është bërë lingua franca.
Fëmijë nga e gjithë bota islame ndjekin Institutin për Pedagogjinë dhe Didaktikën Internacionale, një qendër private e studimit të Kur’anit në Këln, ku mësuesit jo vetëm japin mësim në gjermanisht por përdorin metoda inovative për të paraqitur bazat themelore të Islamit. Drejtoresha Rabeva Müller thotë se qendra ofron një alternativë më kreative se shkollat tradicionale islame, që u kërkojnë nxënësve të mësojnë përmendsh vargjet e Kur’anit në arabisht.


*Islami dhe shkenca*
*
Hulumtimi gjerman mbi Islamin është veçanërisht relevant*

Universitetet gjermane për një kohë të gjatë e kishin studimin e Islamit si një rast special ndër të ashtuquajturat “subjekte minore”. Edhe me fillimin e kërkimeve orientaliste dhe me krahasimet e bëra në Free University të Berlinit në fillimin e viteve 70-të, në Gjermaninë Perëndimore rrallë mund të gjeje ndonjë përputhje me kërkimet tradicionale islame. Në kontrast, në GDR, studime rajonale me frymëzim marksist kishin kohë që bëheshin për shkak të qëllimit për të integruar faktorin “Islam” në procesin e zhvillimit sipas pikëpamjes së tyre për botën. Fundi i konfliktit klasik Lindje-Perëndim u pasua nga një rritje e shpejtë e konflikteve etnike në pjesë të ndryshme të botës që çuan në fokusimin e shumë aspekteve që theksonin rëndësinë e identitetit fetar dhe kulturor. Sot, këto studime janë duke u bërë gjithnjë e më shumë të rëndësishme për dialogun e kulturave në shoqërinë tonë, ndërkohë që gjithnjë e më shumë minoritete dalin në Evropë.
Studimet orientale dhe studimi i Islamit kanë standarde të larta akademike. Në shumë fusha, si gjuhësore, kulturore dhe të historisë fetare si dhe gjeografi, kontributi gjerman zotëron një prestigj të lartë, madje edhe në vetë botën islame. Sot, 24 universitete gjermane ofrojnë kurse studimi për Islamin dhe të gjuhëve orientale dhe me rreth 6.000 studentë të regjistruar. Në Universitetin e Erfurtit, për shembull, që u rihap më 1999, studimi i Islamit mbulon kërkime të fokusuara në minorancat islame në Evropë. Ditët kur studimi i Islamit shihej si ”subjekt ekzotik” kanë perënduar.
Institute të tilla përfshijnë German Orient-Institut në Hamburg, e Zentrum Moderner Orient në Berlin dhe institutin qeveritar Orient-Institut i lidhur me German Oriental Society në Beirut – me një departament të jashtëm në Stamboll, ku kërkimet në burimet historike që lidhen me studimin e Islamit kombinohen me studimet moderne të vendeve bashkëpunuese. Shoqëria më e vjetër për kërkime akademike për gjithçka islame është German Oriental Society, themeluar në 1845.
Për shumë vjet në Gjermani një pjesë e madhe e kërkimeve i kushtohej studimeve të Islamit përqendruar më shumë në shqyrtimin e dokumenteve tradicionale dhe të historisë kulturore të botës islame. Perspektiva e sotme tregon se hulumtimet e sotme synojnë më shumë mentalitetin islam në realitetin e sotëm, duke marrë në konsideratë burimet historike dhe standarde të kulturës islame.

Sot, çështjet multi-dimensionale të lidhura me dialogun dominojnë kërkimet. Akademikët islamistë po ndjekin me vëmendje të madhe debatin e sotëm mbi justifikimet teologjike dhe sociale për një Islam Evropian dhe po hyjnë në debat me akademikët muslimanë nga e gjithë Evropa.

Shkruan: Besnik Rama

Autori është Kryetarë i bashkësisë islame Ballkan në Mynih dhe sekretarë i përgjithshëm i Unionit të Qendrave Islame Shqiptare në Gjermani (UIAZD).

----------

